
Y2038: It's a Threat - pencilingin
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20200120_y2038_its_a_threat/
======
eesmith
> MacOS does use 64-bit time values, so there shouldn't have been a problem.
> But the "ls” command (and the Finder graphical application) do do some date
> arithmetic. I suspect that there is old code that is using a 32-bit
> variable, thus causing the incorrect display.

I was unable to reproduce that by bypassing unzip:

    
    
        % touch -t 210301010000 this
        % ls -l this
        -rw-r--r--  1 eesmith  admin  0 Jan  1  2103 this

